# Dragon Appreciation Day!



## caeldragon (Jan 16, 2008)

January 16 was Dragon Appreciation Day!  Celebrate your favorite dragons in august artwork, tantalizing poetry, or immortalizing prose!  Revel in the warmth of the darastrix in the coldness of winter!

Remember to hug a dragon today!


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 17, 2008)

Aaand... who decided this exactly?  >^_^<


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 17, 2008)

And now that it's over, we can go back to curb-stomping and eating dragons, right?


----------



## caeldragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Poetigress:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/4news/20080116a

This is where I heard about it.  I think its legit, if that's what you mean, but I personally don't care if it's in earnest or not.  I like the idea too much to care.

TakeWalker:
I guess you could abuse and devour dragons now that its over, by why would you want to harm an innocent* dragon?


*the writer admits that no matter how sweet or pleasant a dragon is, they are rarely, if ever, innocent


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 17, 2008)

caeldragon said:
			
		

> TakeWalker:
> I guess you could abuse and devour dragons now that its over, by why would you want to harm an innocent* dragon?


CUZ IT'S THURSDAY


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 17, 2008)

I * demand * a Bat appreciation day.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 17, 2008)

caeldragon said:
			
		

> I guess you could abuse and devour dragons now that its over, by why would you want to harm an innocent* dragon?



Some dragons like being worthless meat okay?


----------



## caeldragon (Jan 18, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I * demand * a Bat appreciation day.


Ok, why not?  Henceforth, January 18 is bat appreciation day!  Celebrate and so forth!


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 18, 2008)

caeldragon said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 18, 2008)

Pfft. Unlike _dragons_, I don't _need_ a particular day to appreciate bats on. 

(Yes, I am totally being an ass, and I apologize. )


----------



## Jideonu (Jan 19, 2008)

always knew we dragons were special <333


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 19, 2008)

TakeWalker said:
			
		

> And now that it's over, we can go back to curb-stomping and eating dragons, right?



You can try, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------

